# Coincidence?



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

I was walking to the bank with mom, being lunchtime there were a large number of college students around. Anyway I noticed we were following two students along the sidewalk and I also noticed that the girl, was wearing cat ears on her head. I am so glad I was behind her cause I found myself staring at her head wondering whether or not my eyes were playing tricks on me, but no, she was actually wearing cat ears.

A possible furry?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 13, 2009)

sure
next time breathe on her shoulder and ask her if she's a furry while breathing like a horse
people like that

also stop staring at people
christ


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 13, 2009)

Say hi to Neko's.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Say hi to Neko's.


^

She was most likely a weeaboo.


----------



## Sabian (Nov 13, 2009)

I see alot of chicks wearing them but they are just into anime or katsune, they expained it to me and kinda didnt listen


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 13, 2009)

Seriously, the worst thing she will do if you ask is say no and laugh. Which isn't that terrible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ^
> 
> She was most likely a weeaboo.



Ahh I didn't think of that one. That is quite possible. Was still interesting to see nonetheless.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

She was a weaboo, seen girls at my college do it too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Seriously, the worst thing she will do if you ask is say no and laugh. Which isn't that terrible.



I would of, but I was too busy.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 13, 2009)

most likely just your friendly neighborhood otako


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 13, 2009)

A looooooooooot of people like cat ears but aren't furries. Off the top of my head, I know eight.


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 13, 2009)

_... I think not!_


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 13, 2009)

I've seen several people wearing cat ears at my school, but I don't think it really means anything.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

A furry ?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 13, 2009)

sure


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2009)

I knew a dude in college who wore a tail.  He wasn't a furry, but he lost a bet back in high school & had to wear the tail for 30 days.  At the end of the 30 days, he found he liked the "wtf?" expressions on people's faces, and decided to wear it from then on out.

He wore it all 5 years he was in college.  When he met his wife-to-be, though, she made him stop.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

I've seen lots of people wear similar accessories from time to time. Never really wonder if they're furry or not, just consider them as individuals. Because, well, even if they ARE a furry, that doesn't mean they have the same interests as me. They could be all about porn and fursuits, whereas I'm more interested in art and clean RP.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> sure
> next time breathe on her shoulder and ask her if she's a furry while breathing like a horse
> people like that
> 
> ...


This.
Also she might be a super anime freak so be careful about that.
Or she likes touhou.
 Or she is from 4chan.
Orrrr danbooru.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess it's the area I live in, but I've NEVER seen anyone in cat-ears or whatnot.

Need to change that...


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds more like a neko cat girl thing.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> A looooooooooot of people like cat ears but aren't furries. Off the top of my head, I know eight.


 
Hell, a lot of girls [who wear ears/tails] at my school are convinced that furries are cute little fluffy creatures--and then when I show them my artwork and, at times, my "I Voted" badge, they start acting like I'm either an idiot or a pervert.

In my defense, I only use the I Voted badge whenever I'm trying to explain that furries are people.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


> A furry ?
> 
> *picture of a girl in ears sitting on a bed*


 

Nah, can't be. Where's the fursuit and artwork plastered over the walls?


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would of, but I was too busy.


 
Too busy doing what? Staring at her head? You're a bit late to be considering it now!


----------

